
Site deactivated because it causing performance problems (BlueHost) - MaximAgin
https://cssfox.co/=maxim-aginsky/log/site-deactivated-because-it-causing-performance-problems-bluehost
======
gus_massa
From the
guidelines:[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

~~~
_Schizotypy
The title may have been copied and pasted, it's in all caps at the head of the
article itself.

~~~
MaximAgin
This is just a single article head style. The Log (main) page use regular
characters.

